# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  DyRos, humanoid 3D printed robot, Advanced Institutes of Convergence Technology (AICT), Gyeonggi-do, Korea

## Airicist

DyRos (short for Dynamic Robotic System)

Developers:

Digital Human Research Center (DHRC)

DYROS Dynamic Robotic Systems Lab

dyros.snu.ac.kr/project/humanoid-legged-robot

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Nov 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The flashy, 3D printable and functionally designed DyRos Humanoid Robot"

by Alec
November 25, 2014

----------

